# Lo debieras de haber hecho



## zumac

Se ha cuestionado si la siguiente frase está gramaticalmente correcta.

"Lo debieras de haber hecho."

Opiniones por favor.

Saludos.


----------



## Ana J.

para mi es... (depende del momento) es:

lo deberias de haber hecho 
lo debiste hacer          (en el pasado)
lo debes de hacer 
o lo deberias hacer   (en el presente)
lo debiste de hacer


----------



## Bocha

Deber de: implica *suposición*

Debe de haber sido el mayordomo el asesino.
Debe de haber sido una situación muy incómoda.
Debe de ser caro.

La preposición *de* es facultativa. Las oraciones son igualmente correctas sin *de*.

Para todas las otras circunstancias deber se usa sin la preposición *de*.

Por tanto:

Lo debieras haber hecho. Lo deberías haber hecho

o (más elegante)

Debieras haberlo hecho o Deberías haberlo hecho


----------



## cyano

zumac said:


> Se ha cuestionado si la siguiente frase está gramaticalmente correcta.
> 
> "Lo debieras de haber hecho."
> 
> Opiniones por favor.
> 
> Saludos.


Según la RAE, no es correcto "debería de". Échale un vistazo a este hilo que he encontrado en el buscador: forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=594546&postcount=21


----------



## afabafa

a mi me suena mejor: lo debiste haber hecho. no?


----------



## micafe

Concuerdo totalmente con Bocha.

*'deber de'* no es incorrecto como alguien afirma. Pero no se usa en frases como la de la pregunta. Sólo se usa para suposiciones.


----------



## zumac

Muchísimas gracias a todos, y en especial a Bocha.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## princesasofia

deberias haberlo hecho
just in case you hadn't had enough suggestions!!!


----------



## cyano

micafe said:


> Concuerdo totalmente con Bocha.
> 
> *'deber de'* no es incorrecto como alguien afirma. Pero no se usa en frases como la de la pregunta. Sólo se usa para suposiciones.


No creo que alguien haya dicho que "deber de" es incorrecto, sino "*debería* de".


----------



## Rayines

Hay dos cuestiones: 
1ra.) La expresión *deber de* implica suposición: "*Debe de* tener 30 años ahora". La expresión *deber* implica obligación. Por lo tanto, en el ejemplo dado, *debe* usarse sin *de* (aunque es común equivocarse).
2da.) El tiempo y modos verbales: Si bien sería una oración expresada en tiempo potencial: _Lo *deberías *haber hecho _(o _*Deberías* haberlo esto_), con el verbo *deber* se acepta el uso del pretérito del subjuntivo *debieras *en su lugar.
Por supuesto lo explicaron muy bien Bocha y micafe.


----------



## cyano

Hmm, ¿la cuestión no era más bien si o no es correcto "*debería de*"? Las dos personas mencionadas arriba no han hablado de eso. En el enlace a otro hilo que he puesto arriba se puede leer lo que la RAE dice sobre "*debería de*" (¡y como he dicho en otro post, no estoy hablando de "*deber de*"!)


----------



## Rayines

cyano said:


> Hmm, ¿la cuestión no era más bien si o no es correcto "*debería de*"? Las dos personas mencionadas arriba no han hablado de eso. En el enlace a otro hilo que he puesto arriba se puede leer lo que la RAE dice sobre "*debería de*" (¡y como he dicho en otro post, no estoy hablando de "*deber de*"!)


No entiendo muy bien tu duda. ¿Podrías preguntar de nuevo lo que no te queda claro, tal vez en inglés?


----------



## cyano

Me parece que la duda de zumac era si o no es correcta la construcción "*debería DE*".
En los mensajes anteriores se ha hablado de la diferencia entre "deber" (para expresar obligación) y "deber de" (para expresar suposición). Además se ha hablado del condicional de deber, "debería", lo cual equivale a "should" in English. Pero no se ha hablado de "*debería DE*", o sea, el condicional del verbo deber seguido por la preposicion de, lo cual (por lo que he leído aquí: forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=594546&postcount=21 y en otros lugares) no me parece ser una construcción correcta, aunque obviamente no soy nativo así que no lo sé con certeza.
Eso es lo que he estado intentando decir, lo siento si no me he explicado bien.


----------



## Rayines

cyano said:


> Me parece que la duda de zumac era si o no es correcta la construcción "*debería DE*".
> En los mensajes anteriores se ha hablado de la diferencia entre "deber" (para expresar obligación) y "deber de" (para expresar suposición). Además se ha hablado del condicional de deber, "debería", lo cual equivale a "should" in English. Pero no se ha hablado de "*debería DE*", o sea, el condicional del verbo deber seguido por la preposicion de, lo cual (por lo que he leído aquí: forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=594546&postcount=21 y en otros lugares) no me parece ser una construcción correcta, aunque obviamente no soy nativo así que no lo sé con certeza.
> Eso es lo que he estado intentando decir, lo siento si no me he explicado bien.


Sí, se entiende perfectamente lo que querés decir.* Debería de*, según la RAE, tal como aparece en el hilo que mencionas, no *debe* usarse en el caso de expresar suposición.
Es decir que sólo *debería* puede usarse en su función de "obligación". (Por lo menos eso entendí yo).


----------



## micafe

cyano said:


> No creo que alguien haya dicho que "deber de" es incorrecto, sino "*debería* de".


 
como digas


----------



## zumac

afabafa said:


> a mi me suena mejor: lo debiste haber hecho. no?


También me suena bien, gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

princesasofia said:


> deberias haberlo hecho
> just in case you hadn't had enough suggestions!!!


Thanks, although Bocha also mentioned it.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

Amigos.

No se por qué varios de vosotros estáis discutiendo lo de DEBERÍAS DE, pues mi pregunta original era sobre DEBIERAS DE.

Por favor, no discutamos más el asunto de DEBERÍAS DE, pues no viene al caso.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Rayines

zumac said:


> Amigos.
> 
> No se por qué varios de vosotros estáis discutiendo lo de DEBERÍAS DE, pues mi pregunta original era sobre DEBIERAS DE.
> 
> Por favor, no discutamos más el asunto de DEBERÍAS DE, pues no viene al caso.
> 
> Gracias y saludos.


Incluímos *deberías de* porque en tu oración inicial no es correcto decir *debieras de*. Entonces una cosa nos llevó a la otra. Pero también se llegó a la conclusión de que no es correcto usar *deberías de*. Lo correcto habría sido usar _Lo* deberías*/*debieras *haber hecho _en tu oración inicial, indicando obligación.


----------



## zumac

Rayines said:


> Incluímos *deberías de* porque en tu oración inicial no es correcto decir *debieras de*.


No se ha establecido que "Lo debieras de haber" no es correcto.

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Bocha que sí está correcto,
aunque es más elegante decir "Debieras haberlo."

Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

zumac said:


> No se ha establecido que "Lo debieras de haber" no es correcto.
> 
> Yo estoy de acuerdo con Bocha que sí está correcto,
> aunque es más elegante decir "Debieras haberlo."
> 
> Saludos.


zumac: esta es mi última intervención en este hilo.
Lo incorrecto no es decir "debieras de haber", sino utilizar "debieras de" y no sólo "debieras" cuando el sentido es obligación y no suposición.
Excepto que en tu oración hayas querido significar una suposición (no parece), y entonces yo ¡no haya entendido nada! (lo cual puede ser).


----------



## zumac

Rayines said:


> zumac: esta es mi última intervención en este hilo.
> Lo incorrecto no es decir "debieras de haber", sino utilizar "debieras de" y no sólo "debieras" cuando el sentido es obligación y no suposición.
> Excepto que en tu oración hayas querido significar una suposición (no parece), y entonces yo ¡no haya entendido nada! (lo cual puede ser).


Rayines, estás totalmente en lo correcto. Por favor ve el mensaje a continuación.

Asunto sobre "debieras", "debieras de", "deberías", "deberías de"

Por fin logré consultar el asunto con una persona que tiene un doctorado en lingüística española, dedicada a la docencia, escritura e investigación de la lengua española.

Siendo americano, mi preparación en la gramática española es limitada, y espero que haya interpretado bien a esta persona para poderles ofrecer sus aclaraciones.

DEBIERAS y DEBERÍAS son de diferentes tiempos.
DEBIERAS es pretérito de subjuntivo
DEBERÍAS es postpretérito
DEBERÍAS implica una posibilidad más lejana que DEBIERAS.

La preposición DE, en "debieras de" y "deberías de", no necesariamente es facultativa (voluntaria), aunque mucha gente así lo usa.

La diferencia entre "debieras" y "debieras de" o entre "deberías" y "deberías de" es la siguiente:

"debieras" o "deberías" implica obligación.
"debieras de" o "deberías de" implica suposición.

El uso de "debieras" en vez de "deberías", está aceptable.

Entonces, regresando a la traducción que hice originalmente:
Inglés: You should have done it.
Español: Lo debieras de haber hecho.

Aunque no hubo más contexto, parece que el inglés está indicando obligacíón y no suposición.

Por lo tanto, mi traducción debiera haber sido: "Lo debieras haber hecho" o "Debieras haberlo hecho", omitiendo la preposición DE.

Les doy las gracias a todos, en especial a los que ya me habían indicado algunas de estas reglas.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Jellby

Lo más correcto es "deberías". Pero este es uno de los casos en los que la forma -ra del pretérito del subjuntivo puede usarse sustituyendo al concional. "Debieras" es correcto y da un matiz más formal, aunque innecesario.

Lo que no es correcto, como ya han dicho es el "de", porque se está expresando obligación, no suposición.


----------



## Jellby

zumac said:


> DEBIERAS y DEBERÍAS son de diferentes tiempos.
> DEBIERAS es postpretérito
> DEBERÍAS es pretérito de subjuntivo



Al revés, "deberías" es condicional, potencial, pospretérito... "debieras" es pretérito del subjuntivo.


----------



## zumac

Jellby said:


> Al revés, "deberías" es condicional, potencial, pospretérito... "debieras" es pretérito del subjuntivo.


Tienes razón. Fue error mío al copiarlo.

Voy a modificar el texto de mi mensaje anterior.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## princesasofia

La frase en cuestion, es correcta. De todas maneras, haria falta contexto para saber con exactitud cual es la frase mas adecuada.
Saludos


----------



## cyano

princesasofia said:


> La frase en cuestion, es correcta. De todas maneras, haria falta contexto para saber con exactitud cual es la frase mas adecuada.
> Saludos


Hola, ¿has leído estas dos cosas? (se ha discutido este tema en otro hilo también):

De una consulta que alguien le hizo a la RAE:

_En el caso de emplear el verbo DEBER en condicional (debería), la interpretación de este verbo se reduce a una sola posibilidad, esto es, a aquella que denota obligación, y por tanto, no debe figurar la preposición DE._

Directamente del Diccionario panhispánico de dudas:

*a) deber *+ infinitivo*.* Denota obligación: _«Debo cumplir con mi misión»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]). Con este sentido, la norma culta rechaza hoy el uso de la preposición _de_ ante el infinitivo:  _«Debería de haber más sitios donde aparcar sin tener que pagar por ello»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 3.4.94).

Así que me parece que tanto "debería DE" como "debiera DE" son incorrectos.


----------



## princesasofia

Cuando queramos expresar una *obligación* el uso correcto es *DEBER + infinitivo*. 
Sin embargo, el uso de *DEBER DE* + infinitivo, se utiliza cuando queremos expresar *suposición, conjetura, creencia o posibilidad*. http://www.aviondepapel.com/cajas/deber.htm


----------



## princesasofia

*deber **+ infinitivo significa obligación (legal o moral).*
*Esta semana debe hacer el turno de noche. *
*= Esta semana tiene la obligación de hacer el turno de noche. *
*= Esta semana le toca hacer el turno de noche.*​*deber de** + infinitivo significa probabilidad.*
*Esta semana debe de hacer el turno de noche.*
*= Probablemente hace el turno de noche esta semana.*
*= Supongo que esta semana hará el turno de noche.*
*http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Deber%20y%20deber%20de%20con%20infinitivo.htm*​


----------



## princesasofia

Lamento haberme equivocado, ya que en el caso de "lo deberias de haber hecho" la preposicion esta mal usada. Gracias cyano por haberme hecho dar cuenta ya que, es muy importante que la informacion que uno le da a otras personas sea correcta.


----------



## princesasofia

This is a good one: 
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=deber


----------



## princesasofia

Una buena posibilidad podria ser : "tendrias que haberlo hecho"


----------



## zumac

Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones en este tema quisquilloso.

Saludos.


----------



## Leteo

zumac said:


> Se ha cuestionado si la siguiente frase está gramaticalmente correcta.
> 
> "Lo debieras de haber hecho."
> 
> Opiniones por favor.
> 
> Saludos.


Estimo que lo correcto sería lo debieras haber hecho.


----------

